# Lets see your fishing pictures



## Bigchaw

I need one of those machines


----------



## Stand By

She's a pretty good girl. Funny though, on Otsego lake Sunday. Took my eyes off her 2 seconds to put in an ice anchor and I hear, "hey call your dog". She saw a guy coming around the point with a pair of huskies and a dog sled and decided to go 'check their set up'. She came right back and we got into the shanty.


----------



## tcfishes

The big one was 11"

A couple years ago I got into some gigantic gills.


----------



## VintageFish13

Ill add to the panfish game! Caught this load a few weekends ago. And the large gills I caught this past weekend. Girlfriend caught the biggest speck!


----------



## Josh R

Currently 2nd place in the frozen frenzy!


----------



## Josh R




----------



## tightlineyellowline

Stand By said:


> Showing off.


Guess he picks the fishing spot


----------



## Justin M

Getting the 4 yr old involved


----------



## hawgeye

Josh R said:


>


Nice fish!!


----------



## tightlineyellowline

Great pic Justin


----------



## plugger

steelheadmaniac said:


> Quite the smile n my boys face.... Priceless


 If he's fishing with you I am sure there are many steelhead smiles to come!


----------



## Josh R

hawgeye said:


> Nice fish!!


Thx


----------



## bucksrus

My only limit of keepers this year.


----------



## Justin M

These are from the fall but I can't show off 1 kid and not the other.... It's a proud daddy thing!!!!!!!
Grab the rods outta the holder and fought them all by himself. He's 8









His 2 and my 1


----------



## JungleGeorge




----------



## Mr Burgundy

Does this count


----------



## tightlineyellowline

They all count.


----------



## [email protected]

They were snapping this rubber tail good at mid day. Plus a bonus perch. Private pond. 4fow
View attachment 74950
.






. Shrubby 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whitetailfreak8

Couple of Lake Erie limits from the past week































Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## chipnaputt




----------



## [email protected]

All done&#128546;&#128516;. Shrubby









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jstanley9798

Thought I would post my 6" HAWG! Everyone gets a good laugh from it.&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MUFF

First trip on the bay back in jan.


----------



## MUFF

Dad's catch from the bay Thursday.


----------



## Bagman




----------



## Illgodownintheswamp

Few from this year


----------

